# Kayfun Lite Plus 510 Not Fitting



## Rooigevaar (30/5/14)

My Kayfun lite plus clone arrived a couple of hours ago. So stoked built a quick coil, try to put it onto my Vape only V mecha and NO, does not fit! seems like the thread is not the correct size. No worries I will put it on my Evic... NO same problem. 
Any one else have this problem? is there a way to fix it? is this a problem with the clone?
Please help


----------



## Dr Evil (30/5/14)

Where did you get it from? Maybe check if the screw by the 510 connection is screwed in properly

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Rooigevaar (30/5/14)

Got it from Vape King. The screw sticks out a little but I cant get it to go in any further. It looks to me like the fitting is too small. you can basically pull it out without turning if you realy wanted to.


----------



## crack2483 (30/5/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Got it from Vape King. The screw sticks out a little but I cant get it to go in any further. It looks to me like the fitting is too small. you can basically pull it out without turning if you realy wanted to.



I'd suggest going back and asking @Gizmo. Maybe it's just a bad single unit out the batch? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooigevaar (30/5/14)

Have sent them a email now. Got it to fit onto an old easy evic head but its still wobbley on that. 
Maybe I should just go bid on that Reo, this is giving me gray hairs!


----------



## Andre (30/5/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Have sent them a email now. Got it to fit onto an old easy evic head but its still wobbley on that.
> Maybe I should just go bid on that Reo, this is giving me gray hairs!


Do it!


----------



## Rooigevaar (30/5/14)

Ag jeez, now my whole counter is full of liquid, Kayfun... I do not like you very mutch right now.


----------



## Tom (30/5/14)

QC in China....non existent. What does the threading look like? Is it fully cut?


----------



## Rooigevaar (30/5/14)

Compared to my Nautilus the treads seem rounded. Will wait for VK to reply to my email and see if they can help me. Thanks for the help guys but I think this one is going back.


----------



## Tom (30/5/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Compared to my Nautilus the treads seem rounded. Will wait for VK to reply to my email and see if they can help me. Thanks for the help guys but I think this one is going back.


that already sounds like it is the issue... the thread must look the same, there is no 2 different ways to a thread size.


----------



## Alex (30/5/14)

@Rooigevaar, can you post a photo of the bottom section of your kayfun, I bought 2 of the ones from VK and I know how to get them working properly. They need some adjustments to get working correctly.


----------



## Rooigevaar (30/5/14)

I already turned the screw at the bottom in as far as it will go, dont want to break the isulation on the deck


----------



## Alex (30/5/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> I already turned the screw at the bottom in as far as it will go, dont want to break the isulation on the deck
> View attachment 5654



As I suspected.. hang ten and I'll find the pics to help show you what to do


----------



## Reinvanhardt (30/5/14)

I'm sure @Alex will post the bottom insulator filing process. Sorry dude, but that's what needs to happen, the screw at the bottom of your Kayfun needs to go in deeper to allow more room to screw in you atty. Some diy needed here. That's the problem with these clones. Am I right Alex?


----------



## Rooigevaar (30/5/14)

Can understand the reasoning behind that, it will still be a loose fit but it will sit deeper on the thread. Still seems a bit rounded compared to my other 510's. In other words... don't buy clones! Feel like I wasted my money on this one. Is there a special technique to file it down or can I just go for it? Will wait for Alex to find those pic's.


----------



## Rooigevaar (30/5/14)

I just got it to fit onto and screw all the way into a 510 adaptor I had lying in a box, so basically all the way in to the base of the Kayfun but it is still loose. Dont think filing down the bottom screw will help for this.


----------



## Alex (30/5/14)

Sorry, the site died on me, and this stupid forum error when trying to paste is driving me insane here

info you need is here plus see my note. http://ukvapers.org/Thread-How-to-shorten-the-Kayfun-Lite-centre-pin























Before you put everything back together, use a toothpick or something similar, and run it down that center pin, I found on 3 of these particular clones... left over machining residue that partially blocks the center air tube. Also push something through the side air hole, making sure it is open all the way through. And lastly you may want to remove the airflow control screw. It's much better without it for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (30/5/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> I'm sure @Alex will post the bottom insulator filing process. Sorry dude, but that's what needs to happen, the screw at the bottom of your Kayfun needs to go in deeper to allow more room to screw in you atty. Some diy needed here. That's the problem with these clones. Am I right Alex?



Yeah, absolutely man


----------

